# CAN Taking GH inhibit your cjc/ghrp pulse ?



## melandleadley (Mar 25, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]Do you think Taking GH inhibits your cjc/ghrp pulse, 

like say you take GH pwo then 8 hrs later you take cjc/ghrp to produce a natty pulse, isnt there going to be a negative feed back loop for while?

just like if you shot test then in post cycle even tho you are on nolv and others to spike natty test back it still takes time to get it back!.

can that be the same with GH and then trying to make a natty pulse[/FONT]?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 25, 2012)

Nope... ones exogenous HGH and the other is endogenous HGH.. and the peps will ensure that your pituitary keeps procuding while on exo HGH.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 26, 2012)

You are correct in saying that any GH or IGF in the blood will have an inhibitory effect on the pituitary via negative feedback in regards to GH. But, as pitt kind of touched on, a GHRH will re-stimulate this release of GH.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 26, 2012)

whatever "procuding" means. LOL ... just noticed that typo.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 27, 2012)

melandleadley said:


> Do you think Taking GH inhibits your cjc/ghrp pulse,
> 
> like say you take GH pwo then 8 hrs later you take cjc/ghrp to produce a natty pulse, isnt there going to be a negative feed back loop for while?
> 
> ...



when i used GHRP/CJC i was using GH 3 x week (M/W/F) so i used the GHRP/CJC mix on the days i was not doing GH at a dose of 100mcg's of each 3 x day, without any probs.


----------

